# York Rally Show Stoppers



## bagpuss (2 Jul 2008)

The best in class.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2600882165/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2601665360/in/set-72157605763513334/


----------



## spandex (2 Jul 2008)

I love the lugs on the s,speed yum yum


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

spandex said:


> I love the lugs on the s,speed yum yum



It's not a single speed it's a fixed wheel you spanner.


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jul 2008)

This amazing Pedersend does it for me.


----------



## spandex (2 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> It's not a single speed it's a fixed wheel you spanner.




So you do know the difference between a single speed and a fixed wheel 


I knew it was a fixed as I was all over it at the show


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Jul 2008)

this one caught my eye, and i had an interesting discussion with the chap about his hub aswell. it rode beautifully, nicer than recumbents with half a fork, anyhow


----------



## mickle (11 Jul 2008)

Nice Moulton. Looking at that it seems odd that no has yet come up with a commercially available 'convertible' which can be swapped between recumbent and upright. One could even design a recumbent seat which when bolted on the front, serves as a luggage rack.


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> Nice Moulton. .


it's one and a half moultons


----------

